# pse polaris game sport draw length how do you do it?



## vexed73 (Mar 16, 2013)

I am brand new to bows and just bought a pse polaris game sport. It has a 30" draw but my draw should be 28". So was wondering if the different slots the cable goes through in the cams would change that at all? I looked at the tune guide and talks about different modules but I dont see a module on the bow but that is going off what pse modules I see on ebay. If I can just wondering how to do it.


----------



## vexed73 (Mar 16, 2013)

Bump


----------



## WVBassFan (Sep 3, 2013)

did you ever figure this out? I kinda have the same question...


----------

